# Prośba o wycenę laptopa

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie.

Planuję sprzedać laptopa Asus X57Vc zakupiony 3 lata temu.

Ponieważ tego sprzętu nie ma na allegro oraz ceneo Was zapytuję o cenę którą mogę żądać za taki sprzęt.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeciez ten laptop moze miec rozne procesory, pamiec ram (wielkosc, taktowanie), dysk i wiele innych rzeczy. To jest tylko model bazowy.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Faktycznie, nie pomyślałem o tym, byłem przekonany, że jest to model ze stałą jakby to można powiedzieć sprzętu.

W najbliższym czasie naprawię swój błąd.

----------

## endriu888

zobacz sobie na allegro,i zobacz jakie masz podzespoły bazowe.bo tak niewiadomo co tam masz.

----------

## Pryka

 *endriu888 wrote:*   

> zobacz sobie na allegro,i zobacz jakie masz podzespoły bazowe.bo tak niewiadomo co tam masz.

 

Grabarz.

----------

